# Teufel Concept C 2.1 oder Logitech Z-2300???



## Kevin91 (10. Juli 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen^^

Ich suche nach einem Guten 2.1 Sound System was ordentlich Bass hat und der klare Klang darf auch nicht fehlen.
Bei der Suche bin ich auf 2 Systeme gestoßen:

Logitech Z-2300

Mix Computerversand GmbH

und
Teufel Concept C 2.1

PC-System Concept C: 2.1-Set mit USB-Eingang von Lautsprecher Teufel

Nun möchte ich gerne Wissen welches davon besser für mich geeignet wäre^^ Hauptsächlich wird sie zum Musik hören benutzt ( Metal,Punk,techno)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Mr_Duese (10. Juli 2008)

Hab ein Teufel Concept E Magnum im Einsatz und bin vollends zufrieden damit. 
Würde Teufel also sofort weiterempfehlen.

Wenn du sagst du hörst auch Techno, legst du bestimmt Wert auf nen guten Bass. 
Rein von den Daten her wäre das Logitech da stärker.

Der USB-Anschluss klingt aber auch verlockend, besonders wenn keine seperate Soundkarte zum Einsatz kommt. Andernfalls fährst du mit dem Logitech besser da du dann auch die Sounkarte nutzen kannst.

Meine Empfehlung, aus Erfahrung heraus, wäre jedoch weiterhin das Teufel-Lautsprechersystem.


----------



## Kevin91 (10. Juli 2008)

Danke schonmal 

Ja mit der Soundkarte hmm... im mom hab ich nur Onboard bin aber eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der.

Z.b. ein Freund von mir hat die Z4...von der bin ich echt beim Bass enttäüscht da hätte ich mehr erwartet


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Juli 2008)

Das Concept C ist ein gutes Setup und in meinen Augen besser als das Logitech. Es klingt einfach satter.
Im Concept C befindet sich ein C-Media Chip, der allerdings mit nicht so ganz guten Wandlern gepaart ist. Ne Xonar wär hier ne bessere Wahl, um das System auch auszureizen


----------



## Kevin91 (10. Juli 2008)

Ja schon aber ich hab nen Micro-ATX Board und die 1950Pro mit dem Accelero Kühler belegt die PCI Steckplätze


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Juli 2008)

Is echt schade, aber die USB Lösung ist ja nicht schlecht. Es geht halt nur auch besser


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

habe NOCH das Logitech System, ist sogesehen echt ausrechend und der Bass ist schon nett^^

In Verbindung mit ner Creative X-Fi machts schon Spaß.

Das kleine teufel System wird das Logitech kaum schlagen denke ich, vielleicht nen Ticken besser sein im Mittel- & Hochtonbereich, aber der Bass wird da schon um einiges schwächer.


Ich spare noch bissl Geld, dann gönne ich mir folgendes: 

PC-System Motiv 2: Referenzsystem für Multimedia-Stereo-Klang von Lautsprecher Teufel

Aber natürlich in schwarz....


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Juli 2008)

Ich kann das Concept C aus eigener Erfahrung nur weiterempfehlen. Im Vergleich zum Z-5500 meines Kumpels klingt es vor allem im Hoch- und Mitteltonbereich wesentlich besser. Der Bass des Z-5500 kann aufgrund der Größe des Subwoofers natürlich auftrumpfen, aber verstecken muss sich das Concept C hier keinesfalls. Da ich meistens Metal/Rock höre muss der Bass für mich nicht ausschlaggebend sein.

Momentan betreibe ich das Teufel noch am Onboard Chip ALC889A auf nem Gigabyte Mobo, aber ich habe mir heute die ASUS Xonar DX bestellt und hoffe, dass das Teufel dann noch besser zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Stormbringer (15. Juli 2008)

ich möchte mal einen allgemeinen tip loswerden: lautsprecher kauft man bei einem lautsprecher-hersteller - und sicher nicht bei einem elektronik-hersteller. 

lautsprecher von logitech? ich bitte euch...


----------



## Kevin91 (16. Juli 2008)

Soooo Leutz^^

heut is meine Z-2300 gekommen...das Teil is einfach der Hammer!
Bin total begeistert


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juli 2008)

Kannst du bitte ein paar Bilder reinstellen?


----------



## Kevin91 (16. Juli 2008)

Kla mach ich morgen wenn ich von der Arbeit komme


----------



## Unbenannt123 (13. August 2008)

Hi,

ich suche momentan ein neues 2.1-Soundsystem und tendiere ebenfalls zwischen den beiden Exemplaren.

Dabei finde ich das Logitech interessanter, da ich a) meine x-fi extreme music auch gerne nutzen möchte und b) es ganze 40€ günstiger ist. Darüber hinaus hat es im Allgemeinen gut abgeschnitten... jedenfalls bei den wenigen guten Testberichten die vorhanden sind.

Und genau da liegt meine Bitte: Könntest du und auch andere, die dieses System ihr Eigen nennen dürfen, einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben und, nur wenn du/ihr wollt, ein Pic des Subwoofer + unmittelbare Umgebung reinstellen. Ich hab' nämlich nicht so viel Platz unter und um meinen PC-Tisch und würde gerne die Größe nochmal anhand eines normalen Umfelds beäugen.

Wichtige Punkte für den Bericht:

-Höhen und Mitten der Satelieten. (Klar? ...auch bei erhöhter Lautstärke? Kraft, Sound mit Volumen? Beschallung des Raumes?)

-Bass des Woofers. (Gut definiert, kein Übergehen? Fügt sich gut ins Klangbild ein oder dominiert? Wie stark bei mittlerer und voller Lautstärke?)

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

Kevin91 schrieb:


> Kla mach ich morgen wenn ich von der Arbeit komme



Bist aber schon lange nicht mehr von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen. Bilder

@Kobra-07 Nimm doch das Teufel, da hast du dann mehr davon Größerer Subwoofer und einen schöneren Klang. Bei Soundsystemen sollte es nicht um den Preis gehen.


----------



## Mosed (13. August 2008)

Kobra-07 schrieb:


> a) meine x-fi extreme music auch gerne nutzen möchte und b) es ganze 40€ günstiger ist.



a) kannst du. Der USB Anschluss ist eine Möglichkeit. Das Concept C hat auch einen ganz normalen Stereoeingang.
b) BMW ist auch teurer als Fiat


----------



## for8 (13. August 2008)

Hey Leute,
also ich kann das Teufel Concept C 2.1 sehr empfehlen, da ich es selber besitze und es in täglichem Einsatz ist. Der Klang ist echt spitze, der Bass ist durchaus kräftig(meine Eltern beschweren sich immer, dass man den im ganzen Haus hört) und ich hab natürlich gleich noch die standfüße mitbestellt, jetzt sieht das ganze natürlich extrem schick aus.
@Kobra-07: Das Concept C hat nicht nur ein USB kabel fürn Sound, sondern man kann es auch mit dem mitgelieferten adapter stereochinch auf 3,5 Klinkenstecker anschließen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiert hab, was du da denkst. Außerdem hier mal noch ein Bild von dem System
Jetzt nochmal zu deinen weiteren Fragen: Nach meinem Gehör, was bei jedem etwas unterschiedlich ist, ist der Sound auch bei größerer Lautsärke klar, es hat ein gutes Volumen und die Beschallung ist auch extrem gut (mein zimmer ist so ca. 13qm groß). So, jetzt zum Bass, der wie oben erwähnt kräftig ist, und selten dominiert. Außerdem lässt sich der Bass manuel mit der Fernbedienung oder den Reglern hinten am Subwoofer einstellen, je nach dem, wie mans grad haben möchte. Ich hoff, ich konnte jetz deine Fragen und Zweifel beantworten.

MfG for8


----------



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

Über den Sinn dieser Positionierung lässt sich streiten


----------



## for8 (13. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Über den Sinn dieser Positionierung lässt sich streiten



naja, wie vorhin schon erwähnt ist mein zimmer so ca. 13qm groß und ich hab einen schreibtisch übers eck mit meinem laptop drauf. wenn ich da jetzt auch noch das soundsystem dazuquetsche, sind die boxen 50cm von meinem kopf weg und der sub steht direkt neben mir, da ist dann der sound nicht sonderlich gut und es sieht nach noch weniger platz aus. so stehen die teile halt hinter mir, wenn ich am laptop sitze und der sound kann sich schön im ganzen zimmer enfalten, bevor er bei mir ankommt. da merkt man wirklich ziemlich gut den unterschied vom klang bei der richtigen/den verhähltnissen optimalen platzierung


----------



## Stormbringer (13. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Über den Sinn dieser Positionierung lässt sich streiten


äh... nein, da gibts nix zu streiten. das ist noch nicht mal suboptimal.


----------



## for8 (13. August 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> äh... nein, da gibts nix zu streiten. das ist noch nicht mal suboptimal.



wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen? ist die position halbwegs ok, oder hättest du eine bessere idee, die du mir vielleicht mitteilen könntest??? 
außerdem kommt da eh die meiste zeit nur musik raus, und die hört sich halt nun mal von da aus am besten an, außerdem störts mich auch nicht, wenns da vorm sofa steht.


----------



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

Von hinten ist immer schlecht Aber wenn dein zimmer klein ist, hast du ja immer noch den Trost der Schallreflexion.


----------



## for8 (13. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Von hinten ist immer schlecht Aber wenn dein zimmer klein ist, hast du ja immer noch den Trost der Schallreflexion.



jop, und wenn ich dann mal zocke, ziehe ich mein Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer auf
cya


----------



## Unbenannt123 (14. August 2008)

for8 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> also ich kann das Teufel Concept C 2.1 sehr empfehlen, da ich es selber besitze und es in täglichem Einsatz ist. Der Klang ist echt spitze, der Bass ist durchaus kräftig(meine Eltern beschweren sich immer, dass man den im ganzen Haus hört) und ich hab natürlich gleich noch die standfüße mitbestellt, jetzt sieht das ganze natürlich extrem schick aus.
> @Kobra-07: Das Concept C hat nicht nur ein USB kabel fürn Sound, sondern man kann es auch mit dem mitgelieferten adapter stereochinch auf 3,5 Klinkenstecker anschließen, wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiert hab, was du da denkst. Außerdem hier mal noch ein Bild von dem System
> Jetzt nochmal zu deinen weiteren Fragen: Nach meinem Gehör, was bei jedem etwas unterschiedlich ist, ist der Sound auch bei größerer Lautsärke klar, es hat ein gutes Volumen und die Beschallung ist auch extrem gut (mein zimmer ist so ca. 13qm groß). So, jetzt zum Bass, der wie oben erwähnt kräftig ist, und selten dominiert. Außerdem lässt sich der Bass manuel mit der Fernbedienung oder den Reglern hinten am Subwoofer einstellen, je nach dem, wie mans grad haben möchte. Ich hoff, ich konnte jetz deine Fragen und Zweifel beantworten.
> ...



Danke dafür! 

Und das mit der 3.5mm-Klinke wirft das System für mich gleich in ein neues Licht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (14. August 2008)

Das System entfaltet übrigens mit anderen Kabeln einen noch besseren Sound. Ich benutze selber auch fast nurnoch min 4mm Silber. Des kostet zwar viel, aber lohnt sich besonders. Ich habe kaum längere Strecken.


----------



## Stormbringer (14. August 2008)

eine silberbeschichtung der kabel bringt leider gar nix. ein ordentlicher durchmesser ist (fast) alles was man braucht.... und nicht unbedingt baumarktkabel.
aber hey, es gibt für sowas im HIFI-FORUM sogar einen eigenen forenbereich: voodoo.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2008)

Zum Thema Lautsprecherpositionierung (insebsondere Sub) habe ich in diesem Thread was dazu geschrieben. PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Wo meinen Sub aufstellen?

Bei Bedarf schicke ich eine Email mit dem Artikel zu euch.


----------



## Kevin91 (6. September 2008)

Soooooooo bin mal wieder da

Sorry aber iwie hatte ich das total vergessen und naja bin jetzt auf der Staatlichen Technikerschule Weilburg und hab kaum noch Zeit 

So hier sind sie Bilder^^:


----------

